# How does one simple train a pack goat?



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am interested in training one of my bucks that is a little small for his age and he is more like a pet. How do you even train a goat to do that?! Also do a lot of people buy pack goats? because i realize that i wont be able to keep him forever. Basically could you give me the basics to pack goat training. THanks in advance!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

The basics of training are not that different from training any animal. They need to know the difference from good behavior and unacceptable behavior. Basic commands like stand still (working on thier feet or putting a saddle on), back up (get away from the gate when I come through), load in the truck, off the fence, come, wait, no biting (stop chewing on the tree or barn). They need to walk along with with you out causing trouble on and off a leash. It is nice if they are use to different distractions like cars, dogs, horses and are generally sociable. You need to spend time walking with them in good and bad weather. Get them out of their familiar surroundings wade creeks and climb hills, go camping over night and have them sleep with a high line or ground steak to contain them. You can train them to sleep under a tarp in case it rains while camping.
I never worried about the saddle or pack. Once they were use to all of the above they just accepted the saddle and pack as another one of those things they had to learn and off we went on our walk. 
Start slow pick a few goals at time, spend lots of time with the goat both playing and learning. Listen to your goat he'll teach you alot about how he understands things. You'll find a great home for him if he is socialble, well manered, and willing to work.
For training I showed them what I wanted, made sure they understood the cammand, and used peanuts when they did good and a small squirt gun to deter bad behavior. They also hated to have thier ears flicked with my fingers so I did that if I did not have my squirt gun. 
Good luck, 
IdahoNancy and the Oberpackers


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Nancy advice is right from the pros mouth.

Start leading your goat around, then take him on walks , on lead, off when you can, but carry it as a backup. You didnt say how old he is, but if under a year put an empty dog pack on to get him used to it and go for walks that become hikes. Lots of breaks for youngsters, happy times, petting, and more walking, a yearling may well walk longer they you want to. 

If he is small then after he is about six mos old castrate him, your vet will do it best. He will then be much more amenable to walking. 

Stay with it and you will have a pack goat that can carry water for you and him, dont load him up til he is at least 3. But a couple water bottles he can handle, and later some snacks too.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I've never trained a pack goat so I can't comment on that but I highly recommend he is castrated. I trained one of my bucks to be a draft goat and it all went ok until he reached two and had his second rut. He was too used to humans and became uncontrollable due to the testosterone.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Almost all working livestock do best if neutered. It changes the focus, simple as that. 

For goats I really believe waiting til around six months gets them off to a much better start. After that they get distracted by does. I am going to be training a buck til he is eight months or so but, want him to make a couple breedings before he is castrated. It will happen before he is a yearling.


----------

